# Routing for Guitar Making



## Zebulon (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello guys,

I searched for this topic but didn't find (or perhaps missed) any threads on this. I apologize if this has been discussed somewhere else. I want to get a handle on basic routing and the kind of bits necessary to create the pickup and control cavities. I am having a hard time figuring out what bits I'll need. The body will be made of alder. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I started out with a small Bosch POF52 router. A 1/4" bit and 11mm template guide for my first dozen or so guitars. The bigger router is faster. Hog out the majority of the waste wood with saw tooth machine bits.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Zebulon,

Please enter your location in your profile, as we have people from all over the world as members here and the your location will help us know whether your local bits are SAE or metric and the voltage / frequency of power you likely have available, local (or best choices) suppliers, etc. We may be able to offer a range of recommendations but different people would respond with their local expertise. For example, at home one of my WW books has an evaluation of ultra-small plunge routers. In there is one which is premium to the Dremel whose target market is instrument makers with their highly precise inlays. If I knew that 60 cycle / 120 VAC was available to you, I'd try to track down the article. Even if its not the answer to your immediate question, if I were into instrument-making or -modifying, I'd like to at least know of it.

Mike, for example, is "across the pond", while I'm in Alaska.

I'm not an instrument-maker, so cannot respond on the best bit choices. 



Zebulon said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I searched for this topic but didn't find (or perhaps missed) any threads on this. I apologize if this has been discussed somewhere else. I want to get a handle on basic routing and the kind of bits necessary to create the pickup and control cavities. I am having a hard time figuring out what bits I'll need. The body will be made of alder. Any suggestions?


----------



## Zebulon (Nov 9, 2009)

> Zebulon,
> 
> Please enter your location in your profile, as we have people from all over the world as members here and the your location will help us know whether your local bits are SAE or metric and the voltage / frequency of power you likely have available,


Sorry about that. I had it entered it before, but you know how software can be. All set to go now.


----------



## Zebulon (Nov 9, 2009)

Mike Wingate said:


> I started out with a small Bosch POF52 router. A 1/4" bit and 11mm template guide for my first dozen or so guitars. The bigger router is faster. Hog out the majority of the waste wood with saw tooth machine bits.


Thanks, Mike. Was it a straight bit that you used for the cavities?


----------



## tennisbuff (Aug 19, 2010)

Mike Wingate said:


> I started out with a small Bosch POF52 router. A 1/4" bit and 11mm template guide for my first dozen or so guitars. The bigger router is faster. Hog out the majority of the waste wood with saw tooth machine bits.


Thanks Mike: Since you have done this kind of routing and have the experience , please could you expand your answer a little bit . I assume a 1/4 straight bit but the 11 mm template guide must be a collar guide . Am I right?
Thanks
Orlando


----------



## aadaam2001 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi everbody i m new on this forum soon i will contribute valuable on this forum


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome, Alam..


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Zebulon said:


> I want to get a handle on basic routing and the kind of bits necessary to create the pickup and control cavities. I am having a hard time figuring out what bits I'll need.


Well it's an awfully long time since I made a solid-body guitar, but my approach then would be my approach now....

Start out with a full-size template made from something like 8mm MDF, 6mm birch ply or the like. This is cut dead to size with the cut-outs for pick-ups, etc cut out. The outside of the body is then cut to approximate size using a jigsaw or on the bandsaw leaving it 1 to 2mm over size all round. The outside edges are then worked with a top bearing template trimmer like these from Amana Tool. The cut-outs can be worked using similar bits with a short length of cut, e.g. 1/2in or 3/8in, by making progressively deeper passes. Just make sure that on your first pass the bearing is supported on the template or you'll damage the template. For edge profiling the body a bottom bearing round-over bit like these will work well. Finally there are now some bits available from Wealden Tools in England (and probably from someone in the USA) to rout out a tapered sliding dovetail joint such as that used in traditional acoustic guitar bodies, but which might simplify the problem of locating the neck on a solid body guitar


----------

